
TripAdvisor Redesign - jjar
https://www.tripadvisor.com/
======
chrisma0
Is there a special designer school you go to, to learn how to draw those
colorful, generic human figures (behind the search)? Reminds me a bit of the
"Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell" style. Seems like I see this pop up as a design
trend everywhere recently. Does it have a name?

